# how do i start a new custom scenario on rollercoaster tycoon 3



## sjc (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone how do i start a new custom scenario on rollercoaster tycoon 3 i just havin got a clue on how to start a new one HELP


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I think is "tools" scenario editor... Then you save it.. And go to Play and "custon scenario".. 

Thats my first guess.. I just reinstalled it, and have yet to test it out..


----------

